# 얼음가디안



## ParkJay

What other terms are similar to 얼음가디안? The word used to translate/transliterate it from is Frost-Garde. 얼음보호자 also comes in mind, but what do you think is the best to use both in transliteration and translation?


----------



## Rance

It's really hard to answer without knowing what Frost-Garde is.
If it's a name of a product, you may want to simply transliterate the name, 프로스트가드.
Also 성에 is probably better choice than 얼음 when translating "frost".


----------



## ParkJay

Hello Rance, thank you for your reply.
I thought it was clear because of _가디안_. I will use the term Frost-Garde as an equivalent term form for Frost Guard [or Guardian].


----------



## Rance

Where the name/term is derived from is pretty straightforward like you said.
What is not clear is what the term is describing.
It could be a name of product which prevents frost(성에) from forming on glass surface.
It could a name of a faction/army/troop which protects/represents a certain cold region like ones you can see in fantasy novels.
Then 성에 might not be appropriate translation for frost.
Hence it is hard to answer without knowing what the term is referring to.


----------



## mink-shin

Hi, ParkJay.

Just for your information, there are many PC games which are from English-speaking countries in Korea.

It's a list of elements of games which include 'frost' or 'guardian' or 'guard'.
--------------------------------------
'_Frost _queen' -> '_서리_ 여왕'
'_Guardian_ angel' -> '_수호_ 천사'
'_Frost_ shield' -> '_얼음_ 방패' (I think it's not a good translation, considering what Frost Shield is.)
'_Frost _giant' -> '_서리 _거인'
--------------------------------------
When a '...guard' is an item in some games, its translated form would be '...방패'.
When a '...guard' is a living thing in some games, its translated form would be '...수호자'.
I have seen nothing but '서리'(or '얼음') for translated form of 'frost'. But It could be a '성에'. My list is just of elements of game.

To help you exactly, we need an exact context.


----------



## cherine

Hello @ParkJay, as others have said, context is very important to understand your question and be able to to give you a helpful answer (providing context is also stipulated by the forum's first rule).
This thread is then closed to prevent further guessing. Please send me the context by PM (in a conversation) and I will add it for you and re-open the thread.

Regards,
Cherine
Moderator


----------

